# Life in Astriel



## Rant (Sep 23, 2016)

_((Ok so cut me some slack I only just got to sit down and work on this today has been rough. Is the title ok? I feel like it needs to be cooler....))

(INTRO)_

Winds cried a mournful howl outside the large stained glass window. The image immortalized in colorful glass long forgotten by the quiet man at his desk.
He worked effortlessly with magic flowing between his hands onto scraps of white and orange paper, making the paper raise slowly like a bubble raises through the water. A slight tilt of his left hand and the papers swirled and crushed together folding into a small form of a koi fish. A satisfied smile ghosted his pale face as the white paper fish swam silently in the air over his desk. The bits of orange paper became the fins as well as the numerical number 1218 on it's side.

"Off with you now," he waved his hand and the fish swam away in the air and out the open door and down marbled halls adorn with gold and crystals of light.

The man leaned back and looked on with his blind eyes, more like moonstones in white marble then eyes now. He could hear and feel every life, Real or magically made in his vast palace. He could also hear the quiet patter of Onzo, one of his Advisers as the barely there Jerboa hopped over the large scrolls still lying tossed aside as they had been days ago. Onzo was quick to place himself on the highest point of the desk that was as large as a mouse city to the small rodent.
Once seated on an absurdly high stack of important letters and such he began to speak, "Lord Lu'Harel!" He saluted brifly, "I have here the documents of the latest immigrants from the Sadosha lands. 322 adults and 91 children. We have only found one to be a spy and he has been dealt with effectively sir." Onzo held out a tiny stack of papers over his head, his large black ears folded tight to his head as he braced for the flow of magic to concentrate around him.. Without effort the papers floated up and out to a somewhat empty space on the deck before growing drastically in size and landing with a heavy thump.
Lu'Harel sighed, "Onzo, why do the other kingdoms make no effort to help their people? It has always bothered me how cruel and selfish the other Lords and Ladies are. Such empty, worthless lives they live, even blind I can see they are more beast then I." Lu'Harel sank down into his seat, 6 withered white wings shifted to wrap around him like a shawl of feathers.
Onzo could not comprehend an answer and simply looked upon the the King who could never die. He was the last Moon King, having slayed his corrupted brothers in a fit of rage that blinded and crippled him. After taking the Red and Blue Moon he controlled a vast power that threatened much if not the whole of Astriel. Yet Lu'Harel was born a kind soul and his rage could not be held for longer then a few hundred years.

"Sir," Onzo started, "What about the Refugees? They pass all requi-"
"If they pass let them in, I do not care otherwise." And with a wave of his hand the dark furred Jerboa was whisked away and out of the his Lords office. He flew upon the same magic that fed these lands and rushed through many parts of the Grand palace before landing in the detention camp where all the now citizens awaited anxiously.

*~*


*((Rules))*
**THIS IS PG13!!**
*Some fighting and even a little bit of langue is fine but no smut.*

*NO GODS.*​*
Only the Three Moon King (who is an NPC unless needed for plot events) is as close to a god as possible.​*
*NO HARASSMENT OF ANY KIND!*​*
If Joe doesn't want to RP with Bob, he doesn't have to. Bob can ask nicely and both Joe and Bob can make an effort to come to terms with each other if they want.​*
*NO SPARKLE SPAWNS.*​*
Most races in this world will be Natural Animals Anthros, few humans, Elves and some mythics such as Dragon and Spinx. 
(EI; Onzo is a Black furred Jerboa, he stands around a few inches tall and is a Rodentia, some of this worlds smallest beings. He normally dresses in formal dessert based attire of his homeland but will occasionally get into tiny armor.)
​*​*NPCS*


Spoiler: Lu'Harel



*Name:* Lu'Harel.
*Race:* Last of the Moon Crow (looks like a giant Angel, can take the form of a crow but is warped from the huge powers within resulting in elongated features.)
*Powers:* Demi god, but finds himself lacking the desire to do anything with it now. He can not fly anymore. He is blind but if he wants to see he can just ask to see through another's eyes.
*Story:* The Three moon King as he's often called, in the world of Astriel There are 3 moons, the Largest is the Red Moon, then the Blue and the smallest the White moon. Each Moon served as a Door Way to other worlds but have long been sealed off. The moons had a physical bodies as well, The 3 Crow
brothers looked very alike aside from personality and color on the edges of their wings. When Lu'Harel killed them he ripped off their wings and put them on himself, effectively taking their place forever. With all the moons powering him now he is subject to the wanes and waxing of them as well. His height and power shift constantly and to prevent his body from being burned by the pressure of the magic he spends much of it on building additions to his Palace turned into a major city from the growth of it, making Automatons from anything he feels such as water or paper.






Spoiler: Onzo Terric



*Name:* Onzo Terric
*Race: *Jerboa
*Description: *Standing tall at 4 1/2in, honey eyes, sleek black to dark grey fur with white paws, chest and tail tuft, dresses in his homelands traditional garb but can be seen in upper class robes or a suit of armor from time to time. Prefers his clothing to be light in color with burgundy accents or scarves. 



Spoiler: Pic is stock image











*Age/Sex: *14 summers (59 in rodent) Male.
*BackStory*: Onzo doesn't talk about himself much so very little is known, he works constantly and could even be considered a workaholic. He handles the Immigration and homing of new citizens. He is careful to not allow anyone who has ill intents into the Kingdom of La'sule'ley or Palace of Broken Moons. He is quick witted but prefers to study others in silence.


----------



## Rant (Sep 23, 2016)

Spoiler: RACES



Most Mammals but as a more realistic Anthro. So if you're a Draft Horse you would be a larger well toned horse and not some tiny pink pony.
If you are a Snake you would be a Naga type (legless) and so on and so forth.

*Spinxs*​


Spoiler: Pic for ref








ART BY* shoomlah* ON DA DO NOT STEAL ONLY A REFERENCE PICTURE!!!



The Spinx are of a Taur build, Coat markings vary but Solid color, strips and swirls are common. Many are lighter color like the Desserts they hail from, some from the southern reaches are darker grey or deep amber in color. A rare tribe in the east of their lands have Russet fur with larger spots like a leopard. Only the Royal family have wings, which are small and unusable. The Royals are also Golden, White or Solid Black with no markings.
***The Royal Bloodline is Closed for now, It would be weird if everyone was a Royal Spinx. :\ May reserve as special reward or some crap.***

*Fairy Race*​


Spoiler: Pic for ref














(These guys from Mahou Tsukai No Yome are the cutest!!!!!)

They are genderless until fully grown at 200 years. And even then may not even care to have a gender.
*Aerials*:
Small and bird-like creatures. They look innocent but are quite mischievous. They assist with the power of wind, an element best for purification and guiding.
*Flame*:
Fae that look similiar to Aerials, but cloaked in flames, and with paws for feet. You can find one or two hinding in wood burning ovens eating whatever you are baking.
*Grass*:
Wings like a moth or dragonfly, birdlike feet with shiny 'Insect like' armor. Element of earth they are good at helping plants grow and sensing changes in the earth.
*Yanoi*:
A type of water spirit. They have webbed feet, scales, and a tail. The element of water is good at holding, storing and preserving things.

Fairies are tiny trouble makers but they mean well.  They are content to stay in their preferred environment




TL;DR
Pretty much you are immigrating to the Palace, it is built in a huge icy mountain range and is many levels. There are full on indoor jungles and habitats for many of the different species living there. I will work out more stuff  later. 
There's a Throne room which makes even the largest Dragon feel small, close to a hundred open air markets with vendors selling their wares, taverns and pups, ball rooms and pretty much everything. Lu'Harel had close to a thousand years to play with this and build it, with his magic he manipulated the spaces to be far larger then they are. The more people came to live there the bigger it got to accommodate them. Some levels are built in the styles and setting of other countries such as the Spinxs sandstone roads and open air design with blue and gold tapestries. 

Just have fun, be sensible and I welcome creative suggestions and feedback.))

DO YOUR IMAGES ARE SPOILERS SO THEY DON'T TAKE UP SPACE!
*(Character)
Name:
Race:
Description/Image:
Age & Sex:
Likes and Dislikes:
Powers:
Backstory if any:*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 24, 2016)

Name : Jin Lust-Sin
Race : Kangaroo
Description/Image


Spoiler: Anthro form













Spoiler: Feral form (prefered)











Age & Sex : 21, male
Likes and Dislikes


Spoiler: Likes



Simplicity, peace, quiet places, traveling, exploring, designing weapons, eating, sleeping, being lazy





Spoiler: Dislikes



Discrimination, unfairness, unnecessary conflicts, bossy people



Powers (physics-defying/breaking stuffs incoming)


Spoiler: White Hole



Jin can open white holes out of thin air, which can fire out silver-white blades and chains at wherever he aims, as a mean of both offense and defense. He can also choose to use said blades and chains to construct a near infinite varieties of inanimate and even animated objects (usually animal-like) at whatever size and in whatever shape he wants, to fully control the battlefield as he pleases.





Spoiler: Black Hole



Jin can use black holes as a type of shield that absorbs all attacks attacks sent at him and effectively keeps him safe. The black hole, once absorbed enough energy/force from the attacks, will turn into a white hole. At this point, Jin can send the combined force of all the attacks it has absorbed straight back at the enemies, usually in the shape of a massive burst (similar to a shotgun). He can also "charge" the black hole up with his own attacks for aggressive/offensive combat style.





Spoiler: Wormhole



Jin can create wormholes that directly link his attacks straight to the enemy's insides, leaving them no chance of blocking, resisting or even reducing the damage that tears them inside out. He can also use the wormhole to freely teleport/maneuver his way through the battlefield, or simply stay hidden inside it to effectively keep himself completely undetectable and immune to all attacks and status effects.





Spoiler: Astral Lights



Jin excels at magnifying, focusing, charginig and overloading the elemental energy of the astral lights (sunlight, moonlight and starlight) to produce light-based attacks with elemental damage (fire for sunlight, frost for moonlight and electricity for starlight) in the shape of straightforward beams that are capable of piercing through anything they hit. The magnified flaming sunlight can reach up to 1000°C, the frozen frost moonlight down to -1000°C, and the overloaded electrical starlight up to 500 voltage.





Spoiler: Healing Magics



Jin specializes in harnessing the energy of the sunlight, moonlight and starlight to bless his allies with buffs and healing effects, as well as focusing the sunlight in particular for offensive purposes.

*SUNLIGHT* (holy energy) : restores health / boosts health regeneration / increases physical defense

_*MOONLIGHT*_ (mystical energy) : restores mana / boosts mana regeneration / increases magic damage/defense

*STARLIGHT* (astral energy) : restores stamina / boosts stamina regeneration / increases physical damage




Backstory


Spoiler: A stained past



Jin is the son of Mina (an assassin corrupted with vampire blood) and an unnamed incubus that promised to cure Mina. However, the incubus' "promise" was later revealed to be his trick of fooling Mina for his mere pleasure-seeking purpose.
Due to the corruption inside him, Jin experienced and suffered from sleep-paralysis, followed by disturbing, vague and cryptic visions of an entity that he took as the incubus that force-impregnated his mother. Jin set off on a lone journey, hoping to find answers about the meanings of those visions, as well as a way to stop them for good...



-----

I hope you like my fursona


----------



## Rant (Sep 24, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Name : Jin Lust-Sin
> Race : Kangaroo
> Description/Image
> 
> ...


Ok those powers are a little out there for this.  Also the Rules and Races state any Anthro must be a realistically normal one, Such as you can say you're a draft horse but look like a pink pony.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 24, 2016)

Rant said:


> Ok those powers are a little out there for this.


What do you mean ? Too much ? : x



Rant said:


> Also the Rules and Races state any Anthro must be a realistically normal one


I wanna join, but I don't wanna recolor my fursona all over...


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Sep 24, 2016)

I'm starting to think that absolutely none of my characters would be allowed within this story because of the strict races allowed


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 24, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> I'm starting to think that absolutely none of my characters would be allowed within this story because of the strict races allowed


No kidding...


----------



## Rant (Sep 25, 2016)

Sorry guys Im just trying to prevent a madhouse here


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 26, 2016)

(How normal does a character have to be? Like they can only be one solid color or can only have natural details?)


----------

